# unfortunate fatal accident in NASCAR Mexico



## yiluss (Apr 11, 2009)

it happened yesterday


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

they have a mexican nascar? cool.

That looks like it might have hurt. I saw a blue tarp........ Do blue tarps mean the same thing in mexico that they do here? B/C if they do, it wasnt a good ending...


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

holy **** it looks likke someone put c4 in barricade that explodes on impact


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

That was awful


----------



## sandman7655 (Feb 18, 2009)

Dang hydro barrier blew up,id say hes done


----------



## yiluss (Apr 11, 2009)

I wasn´t aware we had Nascar in Mexico until I saw this accident last night, the driver was alive but died in the way to the hospital, you could see his wife trying to go to the car but the paramedics didn´t allow her, also his brother was racing and saw the hole thing

The driver was in first place, this was the last lap of the race


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

That barricade seems like it was in a real poor spot.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

not only was he the leader when this happened. since they ran outta time after the crash, they called the race. the win went to the guy that was leading the last full green lap....being Carlos Pardo. he lost his life tryin to win....and unlike most, he succeded.


----------



## black_on_black650 (Jan 20, 2009)

^^ you must speak spanish lol


----------



## BuckMark (Mar 22, 2009)

Dang, no soft wall beariers there!!!!RIP Mexican driver!!!!


----------



## softserve (May 29, 2009)

Nice safety standards...


RIP


----------



## wildchild405 (Apr 21, 2009)

Dang, that was nasty. RIP.


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

black_on_black650 said:


> ^^ you must speak spanish lol


nah....i just looked it up on the net and got the english version of the story lol


----------



## yiluss (Apr 11, 2009)

bump530 said:


> nah....i just looked it up on the net and got the english version of the story lol


LOL sorry about the spanish, I forgot I´m in an english spoken forum LOL LOL


----------



## matts08brute (Jun 17, 2009)

wow that is crazy RIP


----------

